# 2007 WMAA Buffalo Camp - June 8th



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2007)

Day 1 is over. Heres a couple shots from the camp. I'll have alot more to post once everything is done.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2007)

Day 2 is done. Here are a few more shots.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Bob, nice pictures and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you 


Day 3 and the camp is done.  Here's some day 3 pics.  

It was a good camp. I'll have more pics later this week up in my various galleries.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2007)

Kaith got some _great _shots. I was really impressed.

Who's the good-looking kid in all white?


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2007)

Great pics Bob!!


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 13, 2007)

What a great camp. I would like to thank Datu Tim and Guro Janice for all their hard work.

I spent lots of time with old friends and made a few new ones.The training was excellent with a good mix of FMA techniques from the Presas systems of arnis. There was a black belt test that spanned the entire time of the camp. All the participants of the test stepped up and left no doubt that they were ready for the challenge. The WMAA now has six new black belts and two who were promoted to Lakan Apat. Congrats to all of them . I look foreword to working with them later this summer.
I spent a good bit of time with Sam and Marion and it is good to have them on board. They are great people who are dedicated to their training and are an excellent addition to the WMAA family. We are honored to have you with us.
Thanks to Bob and Susan for all the photo work. I am looking foreword to seeing the results.

Jeff and Steve, I can't say enough. Your family.

And to GM Rick Manglinong, who is way to humble for all the talent he has, I am honored to be your friend.

Sal


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2007)

The 2007 WMAA Camp was held 8-10 June in West Seneca, NY. It was a great success and a great time for all! We had participants from at least Indiana, Ohio, Michigan, Pennsylvania, New York, California, and Ontario, Canada (and probably more regions that I've missed).

As usual, those who were there Thursday night participated in some extra training, after which we went out for wings and such. Early Friday afternoon is when the actual camp started with some opening remarks by Datu Tim Hartman, followed by a session on Kombatan by Grandmaster Rick Manglinong. He started with double stick striking and sinawalis then continued into various aspects of Kombatan. Throughout his sessions the sinawalis were emphasized.

Throughout Friday afternoon and evening, Saturday afternoon and early evening, and Sunday morning until 1PM, sessions were taught by Grandmasters Manglinong and Hartman and by Punong Guros Jeff Leader (that's me), Steve Scott, and Sal Todaro. Datu Hartman covered a range of topics, including striking styles (banda y banda, rompida, etc.), espada y daga, sumbrada (six count drill), and other areas. His sessions mixed weapons (stick, knife, sword, empty hand) and addressed self-defense, sparring, the history of the arts, and so on. Mr. Scott discussed lock flow, bringing in his detailed knowledge of how small differences in technique can have a large effect. His analytic and anatomical approach, combined with his multiple perspectives on the subject from different arts studied, gave everyone a real education in locks. Mr. Todaro taught stick disarms, first reviewing the classics and then giving the participants even more disarming options. His sessions generated much enthusiastic discussion among even advanced practitioners about the novel variants he showed and the fine technical details he elucidated. My sessions discussed empty hand against the knife, including hubbud and palusut training drills. The focus was on what to do against a slightly more sophisticated or aggressive knifer than the basic techniques assume, and what to do when an attempt to disarm goes wrong.

Saturday morning was the black belt test. I'm pleased to say that the next morning the WMAA promoted six candidates to Lakan Isa/Dayang Isa (first degree black belt), and two other candidates (Guro George Harris and Guro Dr. Mike Milazzo) to Lakan Apat (fourth degree black belt). This is in addition to the promotions to Lakan Lima (fifth degree black belt) and Punong Guro that were made the night before camp opened.

Lunch Saturday was at the same Chinese buffet as in previous years, but the Saturday evening sit-down meal was replaced this year with a picnic hosted by Datu Hartman and Guro Janice Stranc at their house. It was a great deal of fun, with good food and good conversation. As usual, their three over-sized and very friendly dogs (Thor, Loki, and Bear) were the main topic of conversation!

After the camp closed we had the traditional open sparring session for those who chose to participate. Many people lingered to chat, discuss techniques, or go to lunch before leaving town.

As always, there are many people to thank and I fear I'll miss someone. But let me mention Datu Hartman and Guro Stranc for doing the voluminous amount of work that must be done to organize and host the event; Grandmaster Manglinong for flying in from California to teach us and bringing his infectious enthusiasm and upbeat spirit; Punong Guros Scott and Todaro for their well-prepared and well-received sessions and their help throughout the camp; Bob Hubbard for his wonderful photography, and Susan Spann for her assistance; and most importantly, everyone who came to camp and helped make it the success it was! I enjoyed meeting many new people, including *Tswolfman*, at the camp, as well as seeing old faces. I particularly want to acknowledge Guros Jason Arnold, Paul Dawdy, and Rich Parsons for traveling all the way to the camp then being willing to help while there.

Thanks to everyone for another great year!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos, Jeff.  Thanks too, to Sal for the "family" inclusion.

Thanks to Tim and Janice for being such great hosts.  Thanks to GM Manglinong...who is an excellent teacher and a really nice guy.

To all the participants, freshly tested black belts, and co-instructors...great job!

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm having some major connection issues, mooching when I can get to wireless places while Verizon figures out how to connect the line again (going on 5 days now of crap and no connection).  Soon as I have a stable connection, I'll be posting more pics and letting folks know how to order prints.

Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Drac (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pix!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> Great pix!!!!


 

I'll second that


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 17, 2007)

Greetings-

  It has been a very hectic year for me and sometimes my responses online end up being One liners. This years training camp had much significance to it. We had belt promotions, updated curriculum release, announcing the up and coming trip to the Philippines and the announcing of a new direction and alliance for the WMAA.

This      camp had the largest group of Black Belt promotions. Nick Hawley, Dennis      Jenner, DJ Leader, Fern Monti, Ryan Monopolus and Mike McDonough all      tested and were promoted to 1st degree Black Belts, along with      George Harris and Mike Milazzo testing  and promoted to 4th degree      Black Belt. In addition to these promotions, members of the WMAA board (Dr.      Jeff Leader, Steve Scott and Sal Todaro) were promoted to Punong-Guro 5th      degree Black Belt.

We      have announced that in 2009 Grandmaster Manglinong and I will be taking a      group to the Philippines.  In addition to sightseeing, there will      be opportunities to train with several masters, including GM Ernesto      Presas.  Our upcoming seminar camp      series will dedicate portions of the events to prep people who are      considering accompanying us on this trip.

With      the success of our trip to the Philippines, the board members      and I have decided to broaden the vision of our organization.  Our organization will always be      dedicated to the teachings of the late Grandmaster Remy Presas.    We have also decided to look deeper      into roots of the system and incorporate more of the family art.   With the release of our WMAA curriculum      4.0 we are taking the steps of giving our members a better understanding      of its origins.
  Once again I would like to thank all those who were mentioned (and all those who werent) on the success of this years training camp.  Many things have happened this year and there is much more to come.   We have already started preparation for next years camp.  It will be June 6 through 8, 2009.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! Adding some elements of Kombatan has already been a lot of fun.



Tim Hartman said:


> We have already started preparation for next year&#8217;s camp.  It will be June 6 through 8, 2009.



Is this the 200*8* camp, you mean?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 17, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Thanks for the comments! Adding some elements of Kombatan has already been a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the 200*8* camp, you mean?



Yes I meant 2008.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2007)

Just a note that photo proofs are now available online at http://www.bobhubbardphotography.com/wmaa2007/

There are almost 300 photos from the camp there. 

Please note, that these are raw photos with minimal processing. Some will look dark, some light, some off center. Final prints will be color and brightness balanced, as well as further optimized for a quality print.

Shipping on prints depends on where it's going, so please contact me for rates and other information.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are some of the edited shots from the camp. Some minor variations from the web processing.  Bottom 3 were from the 12x18 sized prints, 8x10 border will be a little different.

Enjoy.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pictures ! The quality of the photos are so professional, wish more people would strive for that level of quality in photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pics, Bob ! Very professional looking !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2007)

Last chance to order WMAA Camp 2007 pics.

I'm taking them offline and archiving them December 1st.

Closeout specials are available:
10% off orders of $50 or more.
20% off orders of $100 or more.
30% off orders of $150 or more.

http://silverstar.photoreflect.com/


----------

